

AngelList Tests Charging For Job Posts - ibsathish
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/23/angellist-tests-charging-for-job-posts-pay-10-of-salary-or-25-equity-after-hiring/

======
naval
The headline is sensationalist but incorrect. There is no cost for posting -
only if you land a successful hire, similar to how some others in the space
work.

------
ry0ohki
Seems like one of the most expensive job posting boards ever? Those are
basically recruiter-level fees, is that quality that much higher?

~~~
chopete
Not sure if it is a quality one for posters but for potential candidates it
provides one of the best tools.

\- Upfront salary/equity range. No need to spend a month and later hear 'sorry
your salary expectation is not in our pay band'

\- No middlemen. You know the company behind the job upfront.

\- A lot of information about the company upfront. I am not sure there are any
job sites that provide this much of information.

\- Simple and useful filtering.

To me it has all the best things a potential candidates looks for in a job
posting.

I only wish these guys don't go around screw it up with insane fees. Off all
the things in agel.co they want to go after jobs?.

~~~
mbesto
> _it provides one of the best tools_

> _I only wish these guys don 't go around screw it up with insane fees. Off
> all the things in agel.co they want to go after jobs?_

Isn't there a bit of a disconnect there?

------
BryanB55
"amount payable only after a person is found and hired, and refundable if the
candidate leaves the job before 90 days"

So how do they follow up with this? What if someone just says the person left
the job? Do you have to sign a contract with angellist? And how is equity
calculated for private companies?

~~~
arikrak
they're angellist. all they do is equity for private companies. though if you
mean companies not planning on exiting, they can still get a stake, and maybe
get a dividend later?

------
javery
I saw this weeks ago when I thought about posting there and it scared me off -
are they saying I was randomly selected to NOT get it for free? That sucks.

~~~
naval
Not random, we've just been doing it for new companies joining the platform.

------
SwaroopH
They've been doing this for a while. I remember seeing this when I tried to
post a job back in December.

------
gergles
Yeah, not to be blunt, but someone there was high when they came up with those
prices. Full-service recruiters charge that much - AngelList is a job board.
The value prop is completely missing too, there's just a modal of "oh, btw,
pay us a recruiter's fee". This would send me running the other direction from
posting jobs there.

~~~
naval
It's about 1/3rd of what technical recruiters charge. And again, it's only on
successful hires. And if you can't afford it, you can give equity. And it's an
honor system. And it's a test. And other folks in the space, like
DeveloperAuction, charge more (Google around). But you can't please everyone
:-)

